# New Member! Where to get a relay trigger now that Radio Shack is gone?



## brodyjaws (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi Guys and Gals!
Avid Haunted here but also a newbie. our first 6 years in our new home would put out a bowl of candy, go out to a bar and come home to a STILL FULL BOWL of candy. Then we had kids of our own ( boys now 6 and 8). I figure there is only so many magic years in a kids mind so i started really decorating at Christmas. then 3 years ago came Halloween. I will include to links to our house last year from you tube.
What i am looking for now is a fog machine hack to go with my electric chair. I need a relay to trigger the fog but without Radio Shack i don't know of a retail location to get one with halloween two days away.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I live in San Diego and Googled "electronic parts" to find several retail outlets that sold components. I've used these in the past to get parts that Radio Shack didn't stock. We also have a couple of surplus electronics stores that stock surplus and used parts. This close to the big day you may have to drive a bit to get the parts you need.


----------



## Malaki (Sep 25, 2015)

Also if your in a bind vehicle parts stores have 12V relays.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Just be aware that the contacts on a 12V automotive relay are unlikely to be rated for mains voltage use.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Hope you found the relay you needed in time.

Just thought I'd mention that not all Radio Shacks are gone. I'm in the SFBay area and found quite a number of locations were open in this area. In fact drove to one 2 days before Halloween myself to pick up a project enclosure and a potentiometer. Both hubby and I were surprised to find a RS still in existence. Worth a check online for locations, and I highly recommended calling them for part availability and ask to hold what you need until you get there. Clerk told me they are still getting stock replenished since the change over and suggested not going by website. They had some Arduino and Make items there on the shelves. Same parts drawers as before. Over Halloween had a great discount on in stock Electronics Learning Lab kits for newbies.


----------



## mikeythemars (May 10, 2008)

I suspect it varies by region, but Radio Shack is by no means gone. And one of their stores near me clearly has been continuing to get new "bin" parts stock in since the bankruptcy, which allowed me to acquire numerous plugs, jacks and 5V relays close to last Halloween. Needed them to both redo circuitry on one of my existing animatronics as well as to hack a Spirit fading flower vase prop so it to could be remote controlled.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Guess I should also mention for anyone in the SFBay area that Fry's Electronics, is another walk-in source for parts. It is nice to just walk in a store and pick up something and start working with it at home. Picked up a couple of parts from them as well this October. 

Actually just checked their website and hadn't realizd that they've expanded to other States. Apart from 17 stores in northern and southern California, they're also in Arizona, Georgia, Illinois, Indiana, Nevada, Oregon, Texas (Dallas-Ft Worth, Houston and Austin), and Washington state.


----------

